# Stylish and effective sailing hat



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

As a guy of a certain age where weight loss is accomplished when the dermatologist cuts off a few pounds and says stay out of the sun, I need something more than my ball cap and less than a sombrero for comfort and any hope of living a couple extra years.
Suggestions?
I lean to a panama (can roll it up and stash it) or a lightweight 2.5 or 3 inch brim fedora. Porkpies have been taken over be fashionable hipsters, damn them. 
I already have reading glasses on a string surgically implanted to my neck. I have tried a clip from that string to my hat without injury or loss of hat, but a hat with it's own string would be too much.
Bogie had some great hats, and a sweat stained band is not a deal breaker ( but I am single), but I seem to recall he had some kind of yacht captain chapeau in "The African Queen" and that will not fly.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

When you come up with the right combination, let me know. In my mid sixties, I still wear caps with visors. The bad news, they get blown off the boat: the good news is, it's an excuse to practice a man overboard drill. :>)

(We actually do this)


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Tilley and Columbia are two brands that come to mind. You don't have to have the chin strap under your mug...just tuck it into the crown.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

mgiguere said:


> When you come up with the right combination, let me know. In my mid sixties, I still wear caps with visors. The bad news, they get blown off the boat: the good news is, it's an excuse to practice a man overboard drill. :>)
> 
> (We actually do this)


I practiced the same drill for hats and a cockpit cushion .. :laugher Great practice.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Indiana Jones comes to mind.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a good old fashioned Tilley original....cotton duck....that has been all over the world with me. It gets the washing machine every so often, air dry with a stretch over my knee. They're a little expensive and not the best looking hats, but tough as nails and shade my whole head. I love my trusty old T2.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Of all the techniques we've tried, I find that a quick jibe is the best way to end up where the hat is floating. 

Moe


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

I' ve used a bunch of caps for man overboard drills, even got one back once. The fear of more strings around my neck is the added windage just pulls me over the rail and if I do use a jackline i could hang betwixt the devil and the deep blue for days.
Disposable biodegradable snap brims may be the answer.
Looking again at Tilley.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks it creepy that for the moment all the ads to the left are about fedoras? Hats off to the bastard that figured out how to make potential customers very very uncomfortable. Sheeesh.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Hey, MGMHEAD, I see you have a Sabre 34. Was invited to help someone deliver their Sabre 40 to Newport RI in June from Annapolis. Looking forward to it. (Have taken my boat to Boston and back a number of times.) 

Always wanted to take an extended trip on Sabre (being from Maine).


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If you're losing body parts to the sun, you need what some refer to as a Florida Guide Hat. Nearly every guide in South Florida that push-poles a boat over the flats has one. I've been wearing one for 50 years and never had a problem with basal-cell or melanoma and I spend an enormous amount of time in the sun. It covers the ears, back of the neck and shades the face. And, the underbrim is dark-green, which absorbs sunlight and cuts down on the reflection off the water. I keep two on the boat, and both have been modified with chin straps.










Gary


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

You need a flats hat:

Men's Fishing Hats / Adventure Flats Hat -- Orvis

Yeah, it's got a string but either a) cut it off, or b) cut the string in the middle, incorporate a couple of fishing tackle swivel clips to clip your cheaters on the string, and Vwuh-lah, the Leatherman of old fart hats.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Or, if you want something a little more west coast, there's always a desert hat:

Amazon.com: Injinji Desert Racer Hat: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I need a hat I can wear under my foulie hood - the only one is a ball cap with a retaining strap.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I like my Tilly, but as noted, they are pricey. Several varieties: original, one with drop down neck guard and one that allows you to snap the side brim up. 

The only downside is that strong wind can push the front brim up and no longer provide sun protection to your face. The version that snaps the sides up provides stability to the front, but now the sides are exposed.

As noted, you can abuse the daylights out of them, roll them in a ball, and just toss them in the washer to clean. After all the nasty sweat/salt stained ball caps I've tossed out, the investment in the washable Tilly probably pays off.

Tip.... don't buy one that is too tight with the thought that it will be more secure in the wind. They shrink just a bit during washing (although you are supposed to manually stretch them back out) and will give you a head ache if too tight. The neck straps will keep it aboard or just use a lanyard if you prefer.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

We've been using the Columbia Cachalot/Schooner Bay hat for more than a decade now. They are lightweight, fairly breathable, quick-dry, washable. I like the coverage they provide to the back of the neck, and the wide brim design that doesn't impede visibility.

They come with a built-in "leash", plus an adjustable shock cord around the brim to cinch it up snug. We found the shock cord does the trick very well, and the "leash" tends to get snagged. We've cut the leash off most of ours.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

One word...Tilley.

You pick the material and style you like.

Excellent product even if a bit pricey. Amazon has good prices.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Went through this process last year looking for something to protect the back of my neck and ears (have always worn basball hats in the past). I decided on a desert tan boonie hat. I figured that if they are good enough for our troops in the deserts, swamps, etc., then good enough for me. I found one through a military surplus company for less than $10, so no worries about loosing it overboard (and, yes, it was new, not used). I think the desert tan/khaki works best for keeping your head cool. Mine is solid tan, not the desert camo color. It has a chin strap when it gets really windy, which I usually keep tucked into the hat. It also has a few eyelet holes for ventilation. And, most important, I don't think it looks too silly.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Boonie hats have been around for a long time, probably the 1800s, they're very functional, comfortable, and as posted above--very inexpensive. My wife wears one when we're sailing and loves it.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

boonie hat. Military issue. cheap and effective.
edit: yup what gary said.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I have a hat almost exactly like the one travlineasy mentions. I love it. I got my in the Bahamas 10+ years ago. Mine has a strap like the adjustment on nicer baseball caps to snug it to your head (not a chin strap, it tightens _around_ your head). If I tighten it up enough, that will keep it on my head in most wind. It also has a shock cord coming out the back with an alligator clip on the end. You clip the alligator clip to the collar of your t-shirt and even if the hat blows off your head, it won't get away. Very handy. You can see how stylish I am when I where it in this photo


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Another vote for Tilley - this time with a link!
http://www.tilley.com/default.aspx


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

paul323 said:


> Another vote for Tilley - this time with a link!
> http://www.tilley.com/default.aspx


I do have one; I wear it hiking.

They are durable.



> "Elephant trainer Michael Hackenberger of the Bowmanville (Ontario) Zoo, had his Tilley Hat snatched from his head and eaten by an elephant. Three times. Michael later would find and pick up his Hat, wash it thoroughly, and wear it. He had declined to accept a new Tilley Hat in order that we may have his well-traveled Tilley for our museum. (We were secretly pleased!)"


Great service. I lost the flotation pad. When I phoned for a replacement they sent me two - free.


----------



## svHornblower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love my Tilley! I am 46 and just got back home after having my second skin cancer removed. My Dermatologist says that he loves Sailors. They keep him in business.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have used Boonie hats for years, camping, biking, kayaking, now sailing.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems the Tilley gets more votes but damn I hate to spend that money on a hat. Just one of those things I guess; I have no problem shedding 75 bucks for dinner, countless must have doohicky things, etc. 
Cheap when the option is losing a chunk of ear or nose though.
Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Dfok said:


> Seems the Tilley gets more votes but damn I hate to spend that money on a hat. Just one of those things I guess; I have no problem shedding 75 bucks for dinner, countless must have doohicky things, etc.
> Cheap when the option is losing a chunk of ear or nose though.
> Thanks for the suggestions.


Another vote for booney hats. For the price of a Tilley you can have a lazerette full of them.

Heck with some luck you can get a bunch for free. A few years ago, Raytheon (that builds the Bonanza and Executive Jets)was giving out booney hats with their logo at the EAA fly-in in Oshkosh and I got a hand full of them which I keep on the boat. One is mine, one for my wife and a few in various sizes for guests so no one gets melanoma on my boat.

I also have a couple I purchased as others have said for around $10-12 bucks. Hard for me to rationialize a Tilley.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

midlifesailor said:


> Hard for me to rationialize a Tilley.


I thought so too until I got one. I found it on a discount outdoor gear site for $26. I wish I had bought more. I am looking at buying another. They really are that good. I've had lots of booney hats over the years but they all pale in comparison to my Tilley.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Tilley!


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Allanbc said:


> I thought so too until I got one. I found it on a discount outdoor gear site for $26. I wish I had bought more. I am looking at buying another. They really are that good. I've had lots of booney hats over the years but they all pale in comparison to my Tilley.


Well, I suppose most of us would consider a Tilley at that price also. However that's about 30% of advertised prices, even from places selling them at a discount.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I have found the Tilley and Boony hats to be too hot and the floppy brims always blow down covering my eyes when gybing. I've cut out the top of the crown and replaced the fabric with fibreglass mosquito netting but they're still to damned hot. On the otherhand, they're not sweltering after the sun goes down but who needs a wide brimmed hat after dark.

A chinese "******" hat is cheap, cool, and an effective sun screen. Admitedly wearing the ****** hat does require a certain panache. Tie a bridle to two points on each side and connect the bridles with a strap under your chin a la a hockey helmet. The hat won't blow off or forward covering your eyes.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Dfok said:


> Seems the Tilley gets more votes but damn I hate to spend that money on a hat.


What Allen said.....they're worth it! If you only knew what all my Tilley has been through over the 15 or so years I've owned it.....we become very attached to them and somewhat passionate when telling others about them.

Yep, they're expensive for a hat, but it's money well spent.


----------



## doctorcam (Aug 19, 2007)

*Hooray for the Tilley hat*



JoeDiver said:


> I have a good old fashioned Tilley original....cotton duck....that has been all over the world with me. It gets the washing machine every so often, air dry with a stretch over my knee. They're a little expensive and not the best looking hats, but tough as nails and shade my whole head. I love my trusty old T2.


I've had mine for years, never washed it other than standing out in the rain - it still has its shape but is disreputable-looking. The part of the cord that loops under your chin (when you remember to do that, which in my case is after I've come about and fished it out of the salt chuck with a boat hook) actually really works quite well. Won't part with it.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

midlifesailor said:


> Well, I suppose most of us would consider a Tilley at that price also. However that's about 30% of advertised prices, even from places selling them at a discount.


The price made me buy one. I would not hesitate to pay full price now. I wish I had bought one years ago. The money I would have saved from buying cheap hats would have more than paid for it.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Doctor....toss that puppy in the wash....warm cycle with other clothes. Take it out, smooth it and shape it, and let it air dry. Once dry, use your knee to stretch it out. It's a good idea to was the sweat (salts) out of the cotton duck. I wash mine 3 times a year.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, and Tilley's are guaranteed for life! If anything happens to it, falls apart (unlikely) or whatever, send it back to Tilley and they'll send you a new one. That's almost as good as the Uncle Henry knife...if you lose it, tell them and they'll send you another one.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A tilley, a boonie, a kibutznik hat...one of the many cheap copies of tillies...You just have to decide how much protection you want, how much durability, and then tell the world to go helix itself, you're protecting you head.

The real tilley has a foam insert in the top,so it actually floats. And, a small pocket up in there, which is a handy place to keep a couple of bucks for the launch or bar. I bought mine with discounted dollars as a souvenir of Canada (eh?!) and have never regretted it. Holds its shape, wears well, and keeps me shaded. Doesn't pack up flat for traveling though.


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

a vote for the boonie and hat over board drills


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> Doesn't pack up flat for traveling though.


Which one do you have? Mine smashes flat, rolls up....stuffs nicely.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

I have two Tilley's -- great hats. One light with vents and the other an original canvas. I use safety pins to clip a bandana in that covers my neck. Looks geeky but works great. No one is going to see me but crew anyway and they ain't talking.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

My fave is my Columbia hat. Looks like an Indiana Jones hat. IMO, a hat should give 360 degree coverage. Baseball caps shade your eyes and a portion of your face, but your ears and neck are left to sizzle. The baseball caps with the additional visor in back help your neck, but are still ineffective...ears are left to sizzle. A good couple inches+ of 360 degree coverage is where I want to be.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

I have this: :: Dorfman Pacific Mesh Safari Hat - ClothesNmore.com - Brand Name Clothing at Great Prices. And another one with a floppy brim. Floppy flips up ( or down) in a stiff breeze or on a powerboat. The floppy was $14 at an arts festival in Ashville and the stiff was $24 at a tourist trap somewhere. The floppy has been through a lot and still looks great. Folds up and shoves in a pocket for those of us who still take our hats off when entering a building. Great ventilation on both. Both combined cost less than a Tilley and a seasons worth of ramp fees, outboard gas, and gas station air machine trailer tire fill-ups. Still wouldn't mind getting one as a gift. But look into the dorfman hats if you get a chance. They also dry very quickly, unlike cotton.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Another vote for Tilly. I bought a cheap hat first at Eastern Mountain Sports. Was so floppy in the wind I hated it. Bought a Tilly in flea market in the Florida Keys and really liked it. Lost it in a marina rest room, and Tilly replaced it for half price. Can't argue much with that.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

mgiguere said:


> Hey, MGMHEAD, I see you have a Sabre 34. Was invited to help someone deliver their Sabre 40 to Newport RI in June from Annapolis. Looking forward to it. (Have taken my boat to Boston and back a number of times.)
> 
> Always wanted to take an extended trip on Sabre (being from Maine).


Annapolis and Newport are two of my favorite towns. Sounds like a great trip and I wish you fair winds. The Sabre 40 is a vessel I lust for, but I'll be content for now with my 34.

What is it you sail?


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

mgiguere said:


> Hey, MGMHEAD, I see you have a Sabre 34. Was invited to help someone deliver their Sabre 40 to Newport RI in June from Annapolis. Looking forward to it. (Have taken my boat to Boston and back a number of times.)
> 
> Always wanted to take an extended trip on Sabre (being from Maine).


Annapolis and Newport are two of my favorite towns. Sounds like a great trip and I wish you fair winds. The Sabre 40 is a vessel I lust for, but I'll be content for now with my 34.

What is it you sail?


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

JoeDiver said:


> I have a good old fashioned Tilley original....cotton duck....that has been all over the world with me. It gets the washing machine every so often, air dry with a stretch over my knee. They're a little expensive and not the best looking hats, but tough as nails and shade my whole head. I love my trusty old T2.


I too love my Tilley. Maybe not snazzy looking but shading and comfortable. And a secret pocket to hide a twenty dollar bill.


----------



## Reef33 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tilley.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't find the T2 on their site. The T3 is the closest to what I've seen as a 'Tilley'.

Is that the one?

I have also done the 4oz at a time weight loss program sponsored by my dermatologist and have stepped up my use of sunscreen and hats.

I do not look good in a hat.


----------



## jdpmus (May 10, 2011)

I second the motion for Tilley. Found mine at REI and, though not what you would consider fashionable, it keeps the sun off and is relatively cool in these hot Texas summers.

My dermatologist has left my back looking like I survived a drive-by shooting, so I am very conscious about the sun. Coolibar shirts and Tilley keep the scalpel at bay.

YMMV


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I do not look good in a hat. "
If you're trying for the cover of Vogue, worry about that.
Many of us wear hats because we don't really give a damn about the papparazzi, we just want to keep the sun off our heads and out of our eyes. Looking good, might come in third.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

CarbonSink62 said:


> I can't find the T2 on their site. The T3 is the closest to what I've seen as a 'Tilley'.
> 
> Is that the one?


Looks like the T2 may be discontinued. There are plenty other models to choose from, however.

Both Mr. cthoops (aka "Pegu Club") and I have Tilleys and absolutely love them.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like Tilley have really changed their line, but the older models are still available from plenty of places on the web.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tilley. I even wore mine for a year in Iraq. By the way, I also have a Fedora made by Tilley that I wear to work in the winter.


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Last time I neglected to wear a hat while sailing, or a doorag while scuba diving....I couldn't brush my hair for 4 days. My bald spot was so sunburned and tender.....


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

If I could say one thing about the tilley - which is pretty hard - it is that it stays on your head in high winds without being tight. I hate tight hats, they give me a headache. My tilley stays on, is loose fitting and keeps my head cooler than any other hat I worn.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

On the way to Abracadabra a few weekends ago for the first invitational race of the season, we stopped at the local West Marine to see if they had anything new in the way of headgear. I had yet to have found The Perfect Hat, and the day promised to be bloody hot and uncomfortable. Lo and behold, I discovered this: Columbia Bora Bora Boonie Hat










I don't know about "stylish," but it's so comfortable I tend to forget I'm even wearing it. Neither my neck, my ears nor my nose burned, and I was comfortable all day. My wife bought one, too, and had the same experience. We love these hats.

Jim


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Outdoor Research:

Outdoor Research


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jim, the reason that hat sells for 1/2 the price of a Tilley?

Is, nothing personal, because you have an average head. "One size fits all" it says.

Unlike Tilley, who make hats in real hat sizes, not just s-m-l or "OSFA". 

I don't buy socks, hats, or belts that say "OSFA".


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the best hot weather hats I own is one purchased many, many years ago in Florida. Nearly every flats guide in Florida owns one, and at that time they were known as a Florida Guide Hat. Now they're known as an updowner hat, they've been modified a bit and available, in regular hat sizes, at Bass Pro Shops.










There are several variations of this design, some of which come with a lanyard that clips to your shirt collar to prevent you from loosing the hat if it blows off. The back cover of some models, including the one I own, folds up and is held in place with Velcro.










I also own the West Marine hat pictured in some of the above posts and it works great. It's not a OSFA hat and from what I recall, comes in sizes S,M,L,XL.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, a French Foreign Legion Baseball Cap. (G)

Nice to know they've got a shorter name now.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, I know it's not pretty or sexy, but all you need to think about is how someone looks with most of their ear or nose sliced off surgically because of melanoma - and that's if they manage to survive the disease. When I worked in the medical field, melanoma carried a 100% morality rate. Now, it's a bit lower, mainly because of better and quicker diagnostic techniques, but the overall survival rate is still not high.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

I also have and use the Columbia Boonie...it'e a great hat, very lightweight, wicks sweat away super fast, great sun protection....

The only problem is it is so lightweight, the brim isn't strong enough to stay put in a decent wind. The brim either flips up, exposing the face, or flips down and you can't see.

In very, very light winds, or no winds at all, it's better than the Tilley....and it's black underneath which is a big help under full sun.

I also wear Columbia shirts when sailing. I prefer white or light tan, and I only buy the long sleeves to give me options. Under the blazing Texas summer sun, the rare occasion when I'm out in it, I have the sleeves down for maximum sun protection. I love these shirts...they're so cool when wet and get hit with a breeze. I've tried the knock off brands....I buy at Academy....and they're just not as good as the name brand Columbia. The fabric, at first, seems the same...but it's not...no, it's not.....so I only buy Columbia now. Only need a few of them anyway....

Great shirt, shorts, shoes and hat.....sure makes a day of sailing so much more enjoyable....


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> Jim, the reason that hat sells for 1/2 the price of a Tilley?
> 
> Is, nothing personal, because you have an average head.


Actually, I do not. Not only do I take a larger hat size (yeah, yeah, I have a big head), but my head shape is what they call a "long oval." So finding hats that fit me well can be very difficult.



hellosailor said:


> "One size fits all" it says.


I think, elsewhere, it more accurately reads "One size fits *most*." The way that's accomplished is with a stretchy drawstring in the "headband" portion of the hat. That has the added advantage of making it very easy to make the hat more or less snug, as the mood strikes.

I was sceptical, myself, but pleasantly surprised at how well it worked out.



JoeDiver said:


> I also have and use the Columbia Boonie...it'e a great hat, very lightweight, wicks sweat away super fast, great sun protection....


Indeed. It's remarkable at how cool that hat helps you stay in hot, sunny weather.



JoeDiver said:


> The only problem is it is so lightweight, the brim isn't strong enough to stay put in a decent wind. The brim either flips up, exposing the face, or flips down and you can't see.


Yeah, the brim is a mite floppy. But I've had that problem with pretty much every hat of that general style I've ever tried.



JoeDiver said:


> I also wear Columbia shirts when sailing. I prefer white or light tan, and I only buy the long sleeves to give me options. Under the blazing Texas summer sun, the rare occasion when I'm out in it, I have the sleeves down for maximum sun protection. I love these shirts...they're so cool when wet and get hit with a breeze.


Hmmm... I'll have to give one of them a try.

Jim


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

Jim,

Columbia Bahama

Worth the money! I get mine at Academy.....most sporting goods stores will have them. Don't bother with the store brand knock offs...go name brand. I tried the knock offs since I could get 2 of them for the price of 1 Columbia. Wasted my money.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I love my Tilley T1, but I think they're out of production.

I tried to replace it in the off season with a Filson Summer Packer Hat because the Tilley shrank a bit and is now just slightly too tight, but it didn't take. The Filson does the same thing that boonie hats do for me...the brim is too soft and tends to flip either up (giving my no sun/glare protection) or worse, down (blocking my vision.)

Nothing I've tried beats the Tilley. Mine is a little tight and is pretty rough looking at this point, but I'm going to keep wearing it until it falls apart, which might not be for another decade.

This was my assessment when I got the Filson: Sailing Hats | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

Tilley hats are guaranteed too .... I have a T4 in the natural color..... had it long enough and washed it enough that the side of the brim frayed. I sent it to Tilley and they sent me a new one for free and also sent the old one back so I can use it as my "work" hat. Only problem is that they sent a khaki colored one, telling me they no longer make the natural whitish ones. I immediately went online and found/bought 2 more Naturals ... at my age and with Tilley's endurance, I have enough for the rest of my life


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

JoeDiver said:


> Jim,
> 
> Columbia Bahama
> 
> Worth the money! I get mine at Academy.....most sporting goods stores will have them.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to keep an eye out.

I'd probably have to order on-line, tho. I see they make tall sizes, but I bet most brick-and-mortar stores don't stock them. Most regular large shirts are too short for me, and XL shirts usually fit me like a tent.

Jim


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a straw pith helmut . Real airy & good shade . Only problem is how women shamelessly hit on me when I wear it . It's embarrassing !!!!


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

A stylish and effective hat, eh? To my eyes the two qualities are just about mutually exclusive. I got one of these nicely discounted at a local boat show:

Amazon.com: Men's Outback Trading Company Leather Kodiak Hat: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41IndurhQ3L

It is a bit pricey but but it is rugged, waterproof, crushable, and shades my whole head. It simply laughs at the abuse I put it through. I had the local cobbler put in a couple of small grommets and threaded a leather thong through it to keep it on my head. Works great, except with foulies. I switch to a ballcap then.

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a tilley and it was before I started or new about anything a sailboat. It is nice that the hat is a good match for the sailboat but it is the hat to have on or off the water. If you own a tilley you understand. They make all kinds pick a style and weight you like. They do float I have had to swim to get it back lol That is just my thought. Enjoy whatever hat you purchase. LOU452


----------



## afrinus (Feb 27, 2011)

Orvis Hemp hat. Great for shading, but also keeps the sweat out of my eys when working in this crazy heat. It absorbs the sweat and helps to cool me down.
It also floats pretty well - great for MOB practice
I wear this whenever I'm outside.

Men's Hemp Hats / Hemp Hat -- Orvis


----------

